# New WD



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=4200016

GW has announced a revamp on WD. This could be a good change, as many have seen WD as a subpar hobby medium for some time now.

This has also caused the change of 'What's New Today?' blog to become the 'White Dwarf Daily' and the official unveiling is on the 22nd of September in time for Games Day, with the new WD being available at GD.

Thoughts?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm up for any change which raises it from a catalogue for pre-teens.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It will take a significant change for me to start buying again, experimental rulea and better hobby articles would be a good start and a closer relationship with FW show casing there awesome range would be a good start


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> It will take a significant change for me to start buying again, experimental rulea and better hobby articles would be a good start and a closer relationship with FW show casing there awesome range would be a good start


My feeling exactly. To be fair they've been pushing fw more though it seems to be along the lines of "this is john, he has loads of fw models here is a big single picture over a double page spread with no additional info. The end."


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Having a greater input by those that keep the business alive will be a great edition. Not wishing to be too negative but with emphasis on greater quality of paper and content, I can see a price increase too. Though I hope not.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope they take this opportunity to actually do something worthwhile again with WD, it used to be such a good read.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> "this is john, he has loads of fw models here is a big single picture over a double page spread with no additional info. The end."


My name is John, I have had a forgeworld addiction for a few years now.

- Hi, John!

I wouldn't mind a revamp of White Dwarf so it's good news for me (since I actually have a subscription (almost wrote prescription there first...)) but somehow I'm keeping my hopes as low as possible, if nothing else then for the opportunity to be pleasantly surprised come sept 22nd.

I do remember the golden days though... Still have some of those copies in a box somewhere.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

> Everything is new, nothing's the same. Even the paper is a higher quality...


so a price increase?...or justification for keeping the ~$10 price tag?

*skeptical*

edit










...this doesnt look like a conversion... - new Kharn model?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Doubtful they will start supporting more FW since they don't even stand behind the brother company. Just recently they told a friend at a convention that FW models shouldn't be allowed in general 40k play because it's "unbalanced" lol!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> It will take a significant change for me to start buying again, experimental rulea and better hobby articles would be a good start and a closer relationship with FW show casing there awesome range would be a good start



I'm with Bits here. I'd love to see a return to the good old days with modeling articles such as how to convert peices, and the terrain building articles with how to turn old household junk into terrain and things like that. 

Know it probably wouldn't happen these days, but remember when you used to get a free plastic model with the magazine that came from one of the new army releases? Like a skink when lizardmen came out, or a wood elf bowmen when they were released... Be a good ploy to maybe tempt people into armies by giving them a starter model. Especially if its a unique peice you can only get with the mag. Chances of that though are practically nil... but it'd be cool.

Again, probably wouldn't happen, but remember the cardboard section they had where they'd print wargear cards etc out for you? Be nice to see something similar return, if even only for a new army book... Could see them have the gear cards for the new equipment, so you don't have to keep refering to the book for specific items etc. ala, the spell cards.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fallen said:


> ...this doesnt look like a conversion... - new Kharn model?


Looks converted to me, if thats the new kharn model i'll be fucking gutted.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They should make a phone/tablet app for White Dwarf Daily...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I expect they will with all the new digital stuff they are making.

I think this can only be a good thing (unless they increase the price) and I actually thhink that since the 145 paint range has been released it has been a bit better, they are putting rule supplements in WD and (while not in the past 2 issues) have had a page or 2 on paint guides. Also I think this will sort of make the rumour of mini ally only codexes in WD much more likely. However I don't want to get my hopes up too much incase it is just a flop, but I'm happy they have noticed that something has been wrong with it.

Sadly they havent realised that one of those things is Jervis Jonson


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm really ambivelent about the prospect of a more frequent return of Chapter Approved articles.
On the one hand they were pretty much the only reason for buying WD back in the day.

On the other, the way they're doing it *now* seems grossly unfair. "Here's some beautiful new models...or even the only officially supported codex for your army. hope you were able to buy the one or two magazines the rules came in because we'll never put them online or even reprint those issues ever again."

Chapter Approved used to be fun optional rules for conversion projects and shit. Now they're actively putting out whole new models and armies and forcing you to buy magazines on top of the rule book and codices to ever use them


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Fallen said:


> ...this doesnt look like a conversion... - new Kharn model?


By all the dark powers I hope not. I could make a more fearsome looking Kharn out of felt.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Grokfog said:


> By all the dark powers I hope not. I could make a more fearsome looking Kharn out of felt.


Are those catachan arms? Anyways, I am actually hoping for more exposed skin in both the plague marines and the berserkers. Especially heads with butchers nails coming from the back.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks like a conversion to me. Catachan arms, chopped at mid-forearm with berzerker gauntlets grafted on (or maybe fantasy arms). The torso looks like a stock SM 'older-style' torso you get in any tactical sprue. Zerker legs, standard CSM pack, maybe a modified head.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats a world eaters head from fw no?
I think i see the teeth


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

They can't win with regards to Forgeworld.
Say, in an effort to further integrate Forgeworld's models into mainstream 40K, they included a Forgeworld tank in a Battle Report.
Now that tank happens to play a pivotal role in the key action that wins the battle.
All you'll get is "Look! Look! I've said it for years! Forgeworld models are overpowered! I'll never play against them! Blah blah blah..."
Consequently, many people find it harder than now to field their Forgeworld models in Standard 40K.

Alternatively, said tank gets taken out without doing anything spectacular and you'll get "Look at that! Fifty quid and it blows up on Turn One without firing a shot! It looks nice but what a waste of money! I'm not buying that crap..."
Whilst Little Tim Forgeworld-Hater smiles smugly to himself "Laugh that off, Forgeworld Boy! Thinking you can win games by buying toys we can't afford..."


The only way it'd work is either an Apocalypse Battle Campaign or a painting guide. But the painting guides sell themselves in the Model Masterclass books.
And an Apocalypse Campaign? Don't see that happening.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Personally, I'll reserve judgement until I see it.

As a WD reader since issue 144 however, this made me not a little upset. :cray:



> Even the classic logo that sat at the head of the magazine for the last 20 years will disappear into the Hall of Legends.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm still a fairly new player, but even I'm a bit put off by the current WD. I will only pick it up if I know there is some article that I need (like the rules on the flyers), that probably won't be reprinted for a while. 

I'm lucky that my LFGS has a back stock of WD. I've been leafing through those and I love them. I've found things like the Feral Ork Codex, how to convert deffkoptaz, and such. 

I'm just hoping that there's no price increase.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahh, you silly Youngling. That's _all_ that we can count on from G Dubya.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> That's _all_ that we can count on from G Dubya.


And has been for quite some time


----------

